# Thai Curry Tuna burger



## S-met (Jan 5, 2020)

Albacore Tuna burgers for dinner. Started yesterday morning with a couple of tuna loins.

Thinly slice the whites of the onions saving the greens for garnish.






Grate ginger and finely dice lemongrass





Zest and juice two limes





Add a heaping tablespoon of red curry paste and a splash of oil





Mix all ingredients into a paste





_*Cube_ tuna into bite size chunks (auto correct error)





Let it marinate for a few hours up to a day in the fridge





Dinner time... into the pan, 6-8 min turning several times. Don't overcook the tuna





And remember the green onion tops. Thin slice and garnish.






Thanks for looking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice! I was just watching a video on Thai Fish Cakes today. The flavored fish was pureed into a sticky paste, but the same general concept.
Your post is inspiring as we picked up 2 pounds of Tuna Steaks, on sale, this past Saturday. 
I used Mae Ploy for years but have been using Maseri lately. I find is less salty and it doesn't have the Shimp Paste, that messes with my Daughter's shellfish allergy...JJ


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks pretty tasty!  Nice job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2020)

Awesome looking sammie!
It looks delicious!
Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2020)

Sounds tasty. All of our albacore is canned. Hopefully we’ll catch some more this season. Would be nice to have a few loins in the freezer.


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2020)

What kind of Tuna is that? I looked up Chub Tuna and only got results for Mackerel 
Richie


----------



## S-met (Jan 6, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sounds tasty. All of our albacore is canned. Hopefully we’ll catch some more this season. Would be nice to have a few loins in the freezer.


I wss buying tuna off the pier on my last trip through Newport. I was surprised to learn how many locals just can the tuna. I vac-pac and cover with ice and dry ice to flash freeze. Into the freezer! I gave this recipe to the people on the pier. Also told them about the collars. I was appalled to learn how many collars were destined for crab traps! 


tropics said:


> What kind of Tuna is that? I looked up Chub Tuna and only got results for Mackerel
> Richie


Albacore tuna. Usually the same stuff that is in canned tuna. Any fatty fish would do well, sardines or mackerel would probably be good.


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2020)

Thank You
Richie


----------

